# TCF member upgrade renewal?



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I got an email that my membership to the members only says was expiring. There was a link in the email to renew, which takes me here https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?account/upgrades

But there is no option to actually upgrade, it just shows what I purchased and when it expires.

Can you not renew anymore?

Here is a screen shot of the above page.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

For some reason this old software won’t show you the screen to upgrade until your current subscription ends. This will be corrected once we update the platform.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> For some reason this old software won't show you the screen to upgrade until your current subscription ends. This will be corrected once we update the platform.


Thanks. I'll renew then.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks @dthmj for posting this. I was coming to say the same thing.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

The new owners are "updating" the ToS, right? Where does that leave the money I paid, making me a member until Oct2022? Anything preventing them from rewriting things to take my money and run?

Sorry, but I don't have faith in the good intentions of our new overlords.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

justen_m said:


> Where does that leave the money I paid, making me a member until Oct2022?


I'm not aware of any community that didn't carry over premium membership dates.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

So the 1 year membership is no longer available? 

I see only 1 month, 6 months and a 2 year with no banner. I am ambivalent about the banner, but I'm not sure I want to go for 2 years with the change in ownership being so new.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

This premium upgrade plugin has always been buggy. 

Try it now...


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> This premium upgrade plugin has always been buggy.
> 
> Try it now...


I'm finally on my desktop computer instead of my phone, and I don't know if that made a difference, or if y'all did something - but the 1 year was available and I was able to upgrade.

Thank you!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

dthmj said:


> I'm finally on my desktop computer instead of my phone, and I don't know if that made a difference, or if y'all did something - but the 1 year was available and I was able to upgrade.
> 
> Thank you!


I had to slap it Fonzie style to get it back. This is one of many things that seems to "just work" on the newer platform.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

How long until a renewal kicks in? I paid sometime before noon, and I'm still not renewed.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

astrohip said:


> How long until a renewal kicks in? I paid sometime before noon, and I'm still not renewed.


I've seen it take up to a few days depending on the source of funds.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Isn't PayPal instantaneous?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yes, it’s been that way for years. If you’ll see post 2, I mentioned it’s one of the things that will be fixed when we upgrade.


----------



## Number528 (Oct 6, 2011)

So my subscription expired on the 19th. As mentioned above there was no way to renew it before it expired so I just let it lapse.

1) When I went to the Upgrade page to select my plan, there was (is) no 2 year with banner option. I didn't care so picked the 2 year without banner. Payed with PayPal.

2) It has been 2 days and my account is still not upgraded.​


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

PM sent.


----------



## Number528 (Oct 6, 2011)

Mike Lang said:


> PM sent.


Thanks!


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

How many days does it usually take to kick in?


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Mike Lang said:


> I've seen it take up to a few days depending on the source of funds.


Paid two days ago with a Paypal balance and still not upgraded.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

PM sent


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I renewed for 2 more years on Dec 18th. I paid via PayPal and have a receipt for $60 paid to VerticalScope. But my membership expired anyway and now I'm getting ads and can't get into the members only areas. How can I fix this?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

loubob57 said:


> I renewed for 2 more years on Dec 18th. I paid via PayPal and have a receipt for $60 paid to VerticalScope. But my membership expired anyway and now I'm getting ads and can't get into the members only areas. How can I fix this?


PM sent.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> PM sent.


All fixed. You da man!


----------

